# Link to PaintTalk.com



## Nathan

We want PaintTalk.com to grow into a huge resource for the painting industry and to do that we need your help. 

We are trying to get as many people as possible to link to us either through a text link or though a banner on their own websites. Below you will find instructions on how to add a link to your site and we will be adding more and more banners to this thread as we get them made.

As a "Thanks" for linking to us please add a link back to your own website in your Signature. :thumbsup: 


*Instructions:*
-----------------------------------------------

Choose the text link or banner that you want on your site from the ones below.
Highlight the code under the Textlink or Banner
Copy the code (Right mouse click choose copy, or Ctrl C)
Open your web page in a text editor
Paste the code into your web page where you would like the button or banner to appear (Right mouse click choose Paste, or Ctrl V)
Save your updated web page
*Text Links:*
-----------------------------------------------
Paint Talk


Code:


<!-- Start PaintTalk.com Link Code -->
<a href="http://www.painttalk.com" target="_blank">Paint Talk</a>
<!-- End PaintTalk.com Link Code -->

 
Paint Talk Forum


Code:


<!-- Start PaintTalk.com Link Code -->
<a href="http://www.painttalk.com" target="_blank">Paint Talk Forum</a>
<!-- End PaintTalk.com Link Code -->

 
Paint Talk - Professional Painting Contractors Forum


Code:


<!-- Start PaintTalk.com Link Code -->
<a href="http://www.painttalk.com" target="_blank">Paint Talk</a> - Professional Painting Contractors Forum
<!-- End PaintTalk.com Link Code -->

 
*Banners:*
-----------------------------------------------



Code:


<!-- Start PaintTalk.com Image Code -->
<a href="http://www.painttalk.com" target="_blank">
<img src="http://www.painttalk.com/images/painttalk_120x60.jpg" width="120" height="60" border="0" alt="Paint Talk Forum"></a>
<!-- End PaintTalk.com Image Code -->

 



Code:


<!-- Start PaintTalk.com Image Code -->
<a href="http://www.painttalk.com" target="_blank">
<img src="http://www.painttalk.com/images/painttalk_200x100.jpg" width="200" height="100" border="0" alt="Paint Talk Forum"></a>
<!-- End PaintTalk.com Image Code -->

 
*THANKS!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan

If you put a link or banner up on your site please be sure to post and let me know in this thread. I'd love to see it!


----------



## Nathan

Thanks to www.outofthebucket.com for linking to us! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan

Thanks to www.thenapp.com (The National Alliance of Professional Painter) for linking to us! That logo is looking good on the homepage :thumbup: .


Be sure to let us know in this thread when you add our link or logo to your site. It's great to see the support for the new site.


----------



## aaron61

just put your banner up. Thanks!


----------



## StevePM

Added a link on our link exchange page.

http://www.paintermatch.com/links/index.html

Enjoy!


----------



## welovepainting

Thank you for the networking resource Painter Talk I will be more than happy to have mike at rhinno sites ad your link to our website! That's a great idea


----------



## Nathan

Thanks guys... it means a lot!


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

Gotya link Nathan. Wetwash


----------



## Nathan

Wetwash said:


> Gotya link Nathan. Wetwash


Thank you very much!


----------



## Bridgette

Nathan, I inserted a link to the website, I tried pasting and it didn't work. Not the best at that stuff. I don't know if that helps or not. Maybe you can explain to me how to do it. I use yahoo sitebuilder. I tried pasting directly onto the page, and in a text box. Not sure how else to do it. Don't know what you mean by text editor. Thx, B.


----------



## Nathan

Bridgette said:


> Nathan, I inserted a link to the website, I tried pasting and it didn't work. Not the best at that stuff. I don't know if that helps or not. Maybe you can explain to me how to do it. I use yahoo sitebuilder. I tried pasting directly onto the page, and in a text box. Not sure how else to do it. Don't know what you mean by text editor. Thx, B.


That link is perfect... thank you VERY MUCH :thumbsup:


----------



## uglyjoe

posted - http://teamcolorspainting.com its on the pricing page

cya


----------



## Nathan

uglyjoe said:


> posted - http://teamcolorspainting.com its on the pricing page
> 
> cya


Thank you very much! :thumbup:


----------



## ccpainting

*link*

just added link


----------



## Nathan

Thanks!


----------



## lillywilliam

*Thank you!*

Thank you for your codes and url's!


----------



## seversonspainting

I have the link on my site as well. Looks good on there.


----------



## Nathan

seversonspainting said:


> I have the link on my site as well. Looks good on there.


Thank You :thumbsup:


----------



## mikepaintbrush

Nathan said:


> If you put a link or banner up on your site please be sure to post and let me know in this thread. I'd love to see it!


Your link is on my front page.


----------



## kona

Geting a license in Ca wow not only is it a question ancer test you must prove you have money in the bank, and do a intervew to show you are a capabal ethical standerds as well thay wont to no you are not the tipe to mis treet your employes, befor thay give you a license you must have comp and insurence, if those laps for a peirod of time licens will be canseld, o and if orang county is the place good luck bidding aginst cheep forein prices, If you get licensed bid on Goverment work $100 thousand and below no bond required used to be 25 thousand very cool. If you wont to no more about this Goverment jobs Im at [email protected]


----------



## chrisn

kona said:


> Geting a license in Ca wow not only is it a question ancer test you must prove you have money in the bank, and do a intervew to show you are a capabal ethical standerds as well thay wont to no you are not the tipe to mis treet your employes, befor thay give you a license you must have comp and insurence, if those laps for a peirod of time licens will be canseld, o and if orang county is the place good luck bidding aginst cheep forein prices, If you get licensed bid on Goverment work $100 thousand and below no bond required used to be 25 thousand very cool. If you wont to no more about this Goverment jobs Im at [email protected]


Spell check, please?

ieSpell - Download


----------



## jack pauhl

Added a link to the side bar on my blog.
http://jackpauhl.blogspot.com/


----------



## vermontpainter

Jack P

Didnt even know you had a blog. Its cool to see all the "Jack Pauhl recommended" products, and that you are offering your consulting to other paint contractors. Great to see you back here.


----------



## PrecisionPainting

posted- www.precisionpaintingiowa.com


----------



## Father-n-Son

added a link on my site http://www.btrades.net


----------



## [email protected]

Your on! http://www.agapepaintinginc.com/information-links-affiliations


----------



## Nathan

Thanks!


----------



## HeadHoncho

I have already done this awhile ago. Check out the Links page. www.ipaintokc.com


----------



## Metro M & L

Got the logo on the business affiliates page. Just for you.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Nathan

Thanks!


----------



## RC_Quality_Painting

Hi, 

Wanna say we have you on 2 pages of the site. 
Home page http://www.rc-quality-painting.com/ bottom left 

Painting Affiliations page - http://www.rc-quality-painting.com/index.php/contractors-links


----------



## aaron61

FYI...Anyone posting a PT link on their website will be putting your customers in a more likely position to read your comments. Another good reason to watch your P's & Q's
(what r p's &q's?)


----------



## RCP

Good point Aaron. You will also show up in most google searches if you use your name in your user name or signature.


----------



## KLaw

I don't get it. Why would you post a link to PT on your website (relevance for google - seems minimal). Doesn't that give your potential clients un-needed insider info? What am I missing? Thanks.


----------



## aaron61

who is george?


----------



## George Z

I am George.
but my point is coming now,

I don't care and have nothing to hide.

_"Dear future customer, _
_if for whatever reason you are looking for me here,_
_please feel free to see my posts_
_what you see is what you get"_


----------



## aaron61

George Z said:


> I am George.
> but my point is coming now,
> 
> I don't care and have nothing to hide.
> 
> _"Dear future customer, _
> _if for whatever reason you are looking for me here,_
> _please feel free to see my posts_
> _what you see is what you get"_


I'm with you George! And another FYI...Don't drink & post!!


----------



## KLaw

aaron61 said:


> I'm with you George! And another FYI...Don't drink & post!!


:tooth:Good point, Aaron.


----------



## daArch

aaron61 said:


> Another good reason to watch your P's & Q's
> (what r p's &q's?)


Wikipedia has a bunch of theoretical explanations, but none confirmed.

This was the first one


> One origin story of "mind your Ps and Qs" comes from English pubs and taverns of the seventeenth century. Bartenders would keep a watch on the alcohol consumption of the patrons; keeping an eye on the pints and quarts that were consumed. As a reminder to the patrons, the bartender would recommend they "mind their Ps and Qs."



the rest of the entry can be found here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_your_Ps_and_Qs


----------



## KLaw

fresh coat said:


> I don't get it. Why would you post a link to PT on your website (relevance for google - seems minimal). Doesn't that give your potential clients un-needed insider info? What am I missing? Thanks.


Yep - that's right - I just quoted myself. Help me understand the benefit of posting a PT link to my website. Thanks.


----------



## RCP

We don't always to everything just for the benefit. Nathan originally asked us to do it to promote PT. Although adding the PT link or each others links may help your SEO, it is more of a "fraternal" thing for some.


----------



## aaron61

It's a cool looking logo & it shows that you are passionate about your industry! IMHO


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> We don't always to everything just for the benefit. Nathan originally asked us to do it to promote PT. Although adding the PT link or each others links may help your SEO, it is more of a "fraternal" thing for some.


Thank you. Now, I understand and that makes sense. For the life of me I couldn't see how it would be benificial for a biz to promote this site.


----------



## BrushMan

Nathan said:


> If you put a link or banner up on your site please be sure to post and let me know in this thread. I'd love to see it!


Just added a link on my blog.
Thanks.
http://www.suncoastpainting.blogspot.com
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan

Thanks!


----------



## enfalang123

Added a link on our link exchange page.

http://www.cloisonnepainting.com/content/9-friendly-link

Enjoy it.


----------



## Nathan

Thanks!


----------



## Elizabeth St.

I'm linked to Paint talk. Glad I found this site.


----------



## jem

Added your link to my site http://jemillerpainting.com and my blog http://jemillerpainting.blogspot.com. 

Thanks.


----------



## ipaint.pro

*You're my first link...*

We've got a new site up and you're my first official link. I'll be adding more, but you'll always be my first. :blush:


----------



## [email protected]

The last thing I need is my customers/clientele watching me converse with other painters... 

Sorry, no can do. 

There is information here that simply is not needed for the eye's of clientele.


----------



## Workaholic

[email protected] said:


> The last thing I need is my customers/clientele watching me converse with other painters...
> 
> Sorry, no can do.
> 
> There is information here that simply is not needed for the eye's of clientele.


Anytime you put your website in your posts some of your posts will show up when they search your website. 
Just act like the mature business owner you are and you got no worries.

Edit: Not to imply that you are not acting that way already.


----------



## [email protected]

Workaholic said:


> Anytime you put your website in your posts some of your posts will show up when they search your website.
> Just act like the mature business owner you are and you got no worries.


I just googled my website and found nothing linked to PT 5 pages in... most people google a website and find them on the top of the page linked directly to their site not an affiliation.

I have no worries. I just don't find the value of having clientele or customers snooping around my online conversations. I am sure there are more here that would agree than not... That's why I don't find it beneficial to link PT to my site.


----------



## [email protected]

My bad...

I googled my web address unlike my last post where I just put the name and found links to PT and CT on the first page. But the funny thing is... no one has yet to do that according to my analytics. People have searched my name but not my website.


----------



## Workaholic

[email protected] said:


> I just googled my website and found nothing linked to PT 5 pages in... most people google a website and find them on the top of the page linked directly to their site not an affiliation.
> 
> I have no worries. I just don't find the value of having clientele or customers snooping around my online conversations. I am sure there are more here that would agree than not... That's why I don't find it beneficial to link PT to my site.


Interesting when I googled your website a minute ago I found a couple of posts on page one and two. That is as far as I went. 

I hear ya. It is strictly a volunteer thing. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

Regardless... I just don't see the justification to advertise a "semi"-private conversation...  Nothing is private on the web, but what is talked about can be limited to the viewers.


----------



## [email protected]

Workaholic said:


> Interesting when I googled your website a minute ago I found a couple of posts on page one and two. That is as far as I went.
> 
> I hear ya. It is strictly a volunteer thing. :thumbup:



yeah, it was a website to name difference.... my original search was name only and that didn't list anything until page 6, but when I searched my website, it does show PT and CT on the first page as references. But the likelyhood of searching by web address is very slim.

Your being to diplomatic....


----------



## Workaholic

[email protected] said:


> Your being to diplomatic....


I have been having a hard time reading tone today so I am being diplomatic for my own benefit.


----------



## [email protected]

As a Mod you kinda need to be diplomatic. 

I know as a contractor, diplomacy is a better part of relating to customers. How dare we tell the HO they picked the wrong color!!!!! lol...


----------



## SteveC

*Another link*

Put you in a sidebar widget, so you have a link on every page of www.clantonpainting.com


----------



## painter901

*Put up the link*

just put link on my site!!


----------



## colorboxpainting

Just added the link to our site: http://www.colorboxpainting.com/recognized-partners/index.html


----------



## mills

just posted the link on our links and resources page. thanks!


----------



## pacificpainters.com

*Done*

Thanks Nathan, I have added a link on my site.

My site is a labour of love and I am working on it slowly, I would like it eventually to be an international hub of free education, training, information and professional development for all professional painters and decorators.

I work full time for the Australian government as a trainer and assessor for Certificate III painting & decorating in the 14 nations of the Pacific Forum as an aid initiative. Here is an example of some of my work: Painters Go Green


----------



## Maxson Painting

*Good idea*

I am working on the link idea. Should be good for both organizations
George
www.maxsonpainting.com


----------



## AAAPainting

PaintingContractorColorado.com loves PaintTalk!!! Thanks for all the great content.


----------



## tdsqualitypainting

*Thanks!*

Just put up your link on www.milwaukee-painters.com!


----------



## Coat It!

You know we love you guys!  Just added the banner to the left sidebar of our blog page. Check it out: http://blog.eoncoat.com/


----------



## timalpha1

I put a banner up on my site www.alpha1painting.com


----------



## HQP2005

I didny ressurect this nor take the time to read through it and I have no problem doing this,

But,

Doesnt this invite HO's to come in and ask questions, or if nothhing else, Spy on us as potential hires

Any thought


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

HQP2005 said:


> or if nothhing else, Spy on us as potential hires
> 
> Any thought


Because I use my company name, thats why I've never posted anything I wouldn't want a customer to read. To do otherwise would be....... retarded. :yes:


----------



## The Paint Supplier

*Linked Painttalk*

Just Linked Paint Talk

The Paint Supplier


----------



## HQP2005

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Because I use my company name, thats why I've never posted anything I wouldn't want a customer to read. To do otherwise would be....... retarded. :yes:


 
Point taken.


----------



## scottjr

HQP2005 said:


> I didny ressurect this nor take the time to read through it and I have no problem doing this,
> 
> But,
> 
> Doesnt this invite HO's to come in and ask questions, or if nothhing else, Spy on us as potential hires
> 
> Any thought


That is a good point. I was doing a job for a lady a couple months ago and she was hammering me with a lot of questions as I was working. Why do painters where white pants? Did you ever hear of paint talk? And so on....


----------



## chrisn

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Because I use my company name, thats why I've never posted anything I wouldn't want a customer to read. To do otherwise would be....... retarded. :yes:


 
mentally challenged, please


----------



## dddetailing

hi everyone my name is john leite owner of smart choice painting in danbury ct well stabilished painting business up for sale most my work its done in new york area.
call me at 203-803-0088 i even consider sell it my toyota tundra 06 with rack
thx everybody


----------



## westside ptg

*Prime in one*

Just ant to get feed back on this prime and one; really is this a joke or have i been out of the loop. I have been painting for years and especially in new drywall, if you dont seal it flashes like tomorrow; your thouhgts >>>


----------



## Paintmaster

Nathan said:


> If you put a link or banner up on your site please be sure to post and let me know in this thread. I'd love to see it!


I am linked 
www.paintingincorporated.com (links page):yes:


----------



## rclinton

*Clinton Painting Services - Greensboro Painter*

I just added a link to paint talk at http://www.clintonpaintsgreensboro.com 
For some reason the site won't allow me a signature, so I would appreciate the back link if would be willing to do it manually. Thanks Nathan.


----------



## Paradigmzz

rclinton said:


> I just added a link to paint talk at http://www.clintonpaintsgreensboro.com
> For some reason the site won't allow me a signature, so I would appreciate the back link if would be willing to do it manually. Thanks Nathan.


Nathan, my driveway is two miles long, will the 99.00 cover that and my walkway too? :jester:JK. (sort of), the reason you can't add a signature line is because you do not have enough posts yet.


----------



## darioz707

Would love to link back but the site will not allow me to have a signature. How do I remedy this.

Sharon http://paint-estimate.com


----------



## Rbriggs82

You don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## mnpainter123

*I put one up a minute ago*



Nathan said:


> If you put a link or banner up on your site please be sure to post and let me know in this thread. I'd love to see it!


I put one up a minute ago http://mn-painter.com/


----------



## mightypro150

*Link to Paint Talk*

You could also reconfigure the banner code to make a signature banner.


----------



## dg1267

You can check out my website at www.allaboutpaint417.com. I have you linked at the top of my front page and at the bottom of all the other pages.


----------



## Paper & Popcorn Pro

*Thanks for link me Nathan!*



Nathan said:


> If you put a link or banner up on your site please be sure to post and let me know in this thread. I'd love to see it!


 I love the this site! A wealth of information is available here at http://www.PaintTalk.com


http://www.PalmettoBrush.com


----------



## marksimon112

Can we try it for email marketing?



Nathan said:


> If you put a link or banner up on your site please be sure to post and let me know in this thread. I'd love to see it!


----------



## eurodecorating

I will insert yours in couple of weeks time

this is mine http://eurodecorating.co.uk also my other one 
http://kjconversions.co.uk


----------



## Joseph

Added a link 

http://www.calgarypropainting.com


----------



## louiedonovan55

Hi, Nathan, Ill include your link to my signature - Paint Talk-Professional Painting Contractors Forum with my resource- remodeling contractors baltimore county md , thanks.


----------



## nerijus

I have just shared painttalk. Painters and Decorators London


----------



## concord-painting

Colors are very important aspect of life in today's world i don't think people would be able to live a happy life with out having colors in their life.


----------



## PrimoJob

Now thats cool,, thank you so much. Awesome site. Im new here but cant wait to talk and meet new people. 
http://tricountypainting.webs.com


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

Nathan said:


> Thank you very much! :thumbup: www.precicion-painting.net



I'll post up your link on my website as-well...


----------



## louiedonovan55

Good discussion thread, I'm researching about 
painting contractors michigan and found this site. Looking forward for more contributions here.


----------



## vinnyman

How can I remove restore from the deck


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## vinnyman

Vinnyman


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## vinnyman

Vinnymancuso 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Monstertruck

VinnyMan:thumbup:


----------

